# /proc das virtuelle FileSystem



## Thomas Darimont (20. März 2006)

Hallo!

http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-proc.html

gruss Tom


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. März 2006)

Allen Interessierten sei gesagt, dass der Text der sich hinter dem Link verbirgt Englisch ist, aber immerhin von IBM, was Gutes vermuten laesst.
Weiterhin moechte ich darauf hinweisen, dass /proc theoretisch durch /sys abgeloest werden soll, was aber praktisch so gut wie unmoeglich sein wird.


----------



## RedWing (21. März 2006)

Hallo,

Wenn man sich mehr hintergründiges Wissen aneignen möchte
eignet sich OReillys Device Drivers(auch als Open Book zu haben. Kann man aber nur auf 
Englisch genießen ). Und wer was alternatives 
auf Deutsch sucht (die Übersetzung von OReilly kann man leider nur mit
ausreichend bezeichnen, ausserdem behandelt das Buch in der aktuellen
Ausgabe leider nur den Kernel 2.4), dem sei das Buch:
http://ezs.kr.hsnr.de/TreiberBuch/html/
empfohlen.

In diesen Büchern wird das /proc Verzeichniss ausreichend behandelt,
mit Sequence File und Single File Zugriff, einfachen Lese und 
Schreibezugriffen, etc...

Gruß

RedWing


----------

